# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello!

## paulonunes

Hello,

I'm Paulo, from Brazil and i am user of Excel for a long time and I hope to give good contributions to this forum.

Thank's.

----------


## Mordred

Hello and welcome to the forum!

----------

